# Contador: Armstrong and Leipheimer are my rivals



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Interesting take considering Bruyneel's comments last week that Contador was clearly #1. Apparently Contador's not really buying it.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-considers-armstrong-and-leipheimer-tour-rivals


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

CN is all messed up right now, so that link aint displying the story.

but i can say he and valverde arent keeping it secret they worked together in the last stage of the dauphine. wonder if they are setting up contis move to caisse...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Its still a race right? He knows he has to ride well to be supported.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Interesting take considering Bruyneel's comments last week that Contador was clearly #1. Apparently Contador's not really buying it.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-considers-armstrong-and-leipheimer-tour-rivals


I think we should start a petition here. Contador to CdEpargne.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.



+1,000,000 barely tolerable


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Radar?*

Isn't that the same layout as BikeRadar.com ? Weird.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like my pet theory is improving with age  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2065086&postcount=39 

The Dauphine makes 2 favors Contador can call in come July.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Qstick333 said:


> +1,000,000 barely tolerable


It was barely tolerable before. Just needs getting used to.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*no*



Qstick333 said:


> +1,000,000 barely tolerable


you kidding me? it was a _Total_ *clutter [email protected]* befror3 the 're'-design, and you would have been forgiven for leaving there with a headache despite not finding what you went in for!
having the new tabs just makes it a whole lot easier...and delayes the clutter mess one more screen


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.


It looks a lot like *my blog*.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

kretzel said:


> looks like my pet theory is improving with age
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2065086&postcount=39
> 
> The Dauphine makes 2 favors Contador can call in come July.


Bert's a loudmouth fool. It takes smarts & a good team to win major stage race. Legs alone won't cut it.

Ooohhhh. I'm sure Bert's rivals are just shaking in their shoes at the thoughts of Alejandro 'chokes on at least one big stage every time' Valverde helping him.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jorgy said:


> Bert's a loudmouth fool. It takes smarts & a good team to win major stage race. Legs alone won't cut it.
> 
> Ooohhhh. I'm sure Bert's rivals are just shaking in their shoes at the thoughts of Alejandro 'chokes on at least one big stage every time' Valverde helping him.


Hard to help him when you're not even invited too.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

that's right - and in some ways he's just pointing out the obvious. The team pecking order will be determined on the road, starting on the first day - the opening stage is longer than a prologue and a route with some climbing.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.


agree... simply nasty!!!

as for conti, I think astana knows he's the man to beat. If i'm conti, i'd bring along my own cook...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Y'll are a bunch of crabby old men. Why don't you evolve and appreciate new technology?

   

Actually, I kinda like it. The search feature still sucks, but it's taking a more "google" approach.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.



I'm a bit cool on it myself... like not in the good way. Not that it wasn't poor design before.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> Y'll are a bunch of crabby old men. Why don't you evolve and appreciate new technology?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I kinda like it. The search feature still sucks, but it's taking a more "google" approach.



Seems like a poor imitation of this.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldn't put this past a bruyneel plan to create some misdirection to make the peleton mark BOTH LA and AC. Sorta like they did last year at CSC. 
IMO, contador is unbeatable. This year is shaping up to be a great edition. 
It would be more interesting with AC at Caisse Depargne with OP and whatshisname with the big thighs. Hopefully Menchov comes back better than ever, and garmin gets vdv to 100%. Columbia with rogers and Kirchen, 
It'll be great to see how well lance prgresses and improves from the Giro. 
I think that Lance is better Suited to the tourn with bigger roads, shallower climbs etc.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

jorgy said:


> Bert's a loudmouth fool. It takes smarts & a good team to win major stage race. Legs alone won't cut it.
> 
> Ooohhhh. I'm sure Bert's rivals are just shaking in their shoes at the thoughts of Alejandro 'chokes on at least one big stage every time' Valverde helping him.


I hear Bert's won a few big races, he probably knows what it takes...

Even though Valverde won't be there, his teammates (you know, the ones who probably collected pay bonuses when he won the Dauphine) might be of some help. They don't need to be consistent GC contenders, they just need to be able to tow & blow once in a while. 

Bruyneel masterminding this feud is an even more interesting conspiracy theory. Doesn't this all make racing more interesting? Ball sports don't have so much intrigue. :thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Contador will eat roast chicken for dinner.

How is this relevant? 

The same with all the speculation we have.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

jhamlin38 said:


> I wouldn't put this past a bruyneel plan to create some misdirection to make the peleton mark BOTH LA and AC. Sorta like they did last year at CSC.
> IMO, contador is unbeatable. This year is shaping up to be a great edition.
> It would be more interesting with AC at Caisse Depargne with OP and whatshisname with the big thighs. Hopefully Menchov comes back better than ever, and garmin gets vdv to 100%. Columbia with rogers and Kirchen,
> It'll be great to see how well lance prgresses and improves from the Giro.
> I think that Lance is better Suited to the tourn with bigger roads, shallower climbs etc.


Good theory, finally one that makes sense.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Contador will eat roast chicken for dinner.
> 
> How is this relevant?
> 
> The same with all the speculation we have.


Who said relevant? I just think entertaining  It will be a good show in July any way you slice it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.


It was better before they fixed it.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Actually, I would prefer a petition to undo the ugly redesign of Cyclingnew's website. Bleh.




:thumbsup:


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Contador is a smart man. Bruyneel is more apt to lean to Armstrong's wishes than anyone else's.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thought For The Day:
IF!!!!!????? LA wins (with the help of CH and LL), then it will be a triumph for these aged Americans - in sporting terms they are ready for their Zimmers. Will it show us that the younger post-Armstrong generation of riders is one of the worst ever, or will it show us that Americans are bionic?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

The tour is a race you have to mentally and physically ready for. I can't help but to think from a mental standpoint Alberto is really spending a lot of energy right now that could be better focused elsewhere.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> The tour is a race you have to mentally and physically ready for. I can't help but to think from a mental standpoint Alberto is really spending a lot of energy right now that could be better focused elsewhere.


i also wonder if this is being blown out of proportion and WE are putting more thought into this than conti. the quote was benign, but we read things into it. was the interview done in english or spanish? if doen in english, maybe conti wasnt clear in what he meant.
who knows...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

weltyed said:


> i also wonder if this is being blown out of proportion and WE are putting more thought into this than conti. the quote was benign, but we read things into it. was the interview done in english or spanish? if doen in english, maybe conti wasnt clear in what he meant.
> who knows...



I think there is a bit of both for sure


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Let's see: Contador won three Grand Tours in less than a year-and-a-half. The organization that sponsored Le Tour was almost criminal in not allowing Contador to defend his Tour win, they keep hoping for a Frenchman to win the Tour - like that will ever happen (it's on the level of the Cubs being in the World Series).

Contador must be livid that Bruyneel signed Armstrong and Levi to Astana - he has good reason to jump ship and go to a proper team with one designated leader in the Tour.


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

uhm Levi came with Alberto from Discovery..


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Contador won't jump ship. He'll win the tour in spite of Astana and prove to the world that he is Number 1 and that Armstrong is Yesterday's Man.
Levi is just a poor man's Cadel Evans, as far as the TdF is concerned.

When he's won the TdF Contador will THEN leave for a proper team who respect his ability.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*here here!*



albert owen said:


> Contador won't jump ship. He'll win the tour in spite of Astana and prove to the world that he is Number 1 and that Armstrong is Yesterday's Man.
> Levi is just a poor man's Cadel Evans, as far as the TdF is concerned.
> 
> Well said~!
> ...


Astana's a great outfit but too many chiefs and not enought indians. Wont be surprised to see Contador end up elsewhere and have teams beat a path to his door.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

would have been awesome if Conti was able to move to Garmin. But hey, MAYBE JB is just playing mind games with the media. MAYBE Conti and Lance are BFFs.


----------

